# A break from Canon bashing....



## fester (Jun 1, 2012)

....with some Canon bashing. 

http://www.picturecorrect.com/tips/how-tough-is-a-canon-dslr-camera/


----------



## ruuneos (Jun 1, 2012)

Repost..


----------



## fester (Jun 1, 2012)

drat!


----------

